
Tesla batteries violently explode in fatal crash - tonteldoos
http://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-s-batteries-violently-explode-in-fatal-cras-1788561054
======
greglindahl
"It’s worth mentioning that, in the press conference above, Jones talks about
how fires like these happen when there are high speed collisions, regardless
of fuel source"

~~~
eloff
Exactly, because gasoline never catches fire in a crash... I bet if you look
at vehicle fires per 1000 vehicles, you'll find Teslas are involved in fewer
fires than gasoline vehicles.

Not sure about diesel because it's a lot less flammable.

